# Show me your 55+ Gallons!



## TeaDino (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey so I found this 55 gallon hanging out next to the dumpster at my apartments so I picked it up and now I've been excited about owning a 55 gal tank at some point!!
(I'll check for leaks soon but fingers crossed its still good!)

Anyways, I'm looking for inspiration for 55 gals or similar.  Name your fish and plants if you can!









(I hope this thread is relevant to this board)


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have my goldfish in a 55 without plants as they just destroy them

Resealing and aquarium isn't hard I've done it several times you just have to get the aquarium sealant and be patient


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Ooh...free tanks are fun! Hopefully there's no leaks.

Here's my 55 bedroom tank. Currently houses a Polleni, an angel and a bn pleco. Plants are various Anubias, java fern, crypt lutea and a crinum. I just added an Amazon sword this weekend. Previously I had my 4 Bolivian rams, 20 Rummynose and 12 Cardinal tetras who have since been moved into my 135.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a 55 I used to have in the living room which has since been replaced by my 135 but thought I'd post it. Plants were mostly Anubias (yes, I love Anubias).


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Hmmm...not sure why it posted that pic sideways. :/


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Riparium Flora: *
Variegated Pothos
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum "domino")
Peace Lily (Spathiphyllum sp???)
Dwarf Palm Neanthe Bella
Anthurium
Alocosia polly
Marble Queen (pothos)
Aglaonema (Chinese evergreen)
Arrowhead Plant (Syngonium podophyllum 'Cream Allusion')

*Aquatic flora:*
Nonte

*Fauna:*
1 female angelfish
1 madagascar rainbowfish 
10-12 cherry barbs 1:2 m:f ratio
5 otos
8 false julie cory 
unknown #s of mts


Long story short with rainbow fish, I could not get a proepr school, petstore didn't restock for a long time-she's big enough to eat juvbies now so can't get 'em.
Cory are sold as true julli at petco/petsmart but they're not.


----------



## TeaDino (Mar 24, 2016)

jeaninel said:


> Here's a 55 I used to have in the living room which has since been replaced by my 135 but thought I'd post it. Plants were mostly Anubias (yes, I love Anubias).


Wow Jeaninel I love the placement of the plants!! It's nice and simple haha 

Goodness bolivian rams look gorgeous. I also have been looking into something like gouramis to put in the tank haha, just some medium sized colorful fish.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

This is my relatively new (1.5 month) 60 gallon tank.










And here is the Pearl Gourami Trio and some of the rummynose school:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

A bit cloudy after a water change. Currently houses a Red Jewel Cichlid and his mate an Electric Blue Acara and an adult female BN pleco. I have a Orange Shoulder Severum female that will be leaving the tank shortly though.



EDIT: Oh yeah, plants!
Giant Java Fern on driftwood in middle
Giant Anubias Barteri Broadleaf on left
Crinam Natans behind giant Java Fern and then a bunch of small fake plants. Not so spectacular as my other planted tanks since I don't have a lot in this tank comparably!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

I forgot my stocking list:
3 Pearl Gouramis
2 Bolivian rams (I think M/M)
8 Rummynose Tetra
5 guppies (M)
1 Albino BN pleco (unknown sex)
5 Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
1 Honey Gourami (M) (very closely monitored for any signs of aggression with the pearls, will be moved to 10 gallon at first problem)
3 Corydoras aneus
4 Corydoras delphax
1 Corydoras schwartzi (orphan)
3 amano shrimp
Pink Ramshorns

Tank maintains awesome water parameters, I don't even register anything when I do the weekly water changes.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I love honey's ^^ I have a pair in my 35g my female is finally being social after a month I only have 2 corydoras I've bought 2 batches of 4 ... Love the little buggers but I think stress does them in within the first week only one from each batch has survived making them a really expensive fail


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a 55g I had a few years ago (I know the Dempsey and the Oscar should not have been in a 55g together but they were rescues and that is all I could manage at the time).


----------

